
Influencer culture should be burnt to the ground - NZ_Matt
https://webworm.substack.com/p/influencer-culture-should-be-burnt
======
Justin_K
I don't agree with the whole influencer world but what an attitude like this
says is, "I don't agree with someone's point of view so they shouldn't be
allowed to speak."

